# mediático



## chaves

en la traducción de un ensayo sobre símbolos nacionales en el arte contemporáneo encentro con frecuencia el término "mediático" con referencia, por supuesto, a la atención que le prestan los medios de comunicación a diversos eventos. en ningún diccionario aparece el término "mediatic" que es el que naturalmente uno piensa.  ¿estoy en presencia de un "faux ami"?

en google tampoco encontré documentos fiables.

una de las frase donde aparece el término es esta:

"...debido al éxito mediático, el ejercicio de poner a trabajar a los artistas en torno al tema de la bandera se convirtió..."  

agradezco cualquier manita


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Parece que mediatic no existe...

Qué tal decir... the success of the press/media?


----------



## chaves

si, parece que no existe. los docs paralelos que encontré en google son sospechosos.


----------



## edwincito

Comparto el mismo problema, mal de muchos...

Voy a utilizar "media" como adjetivo, como cuando se habla de un "media kit" o "media workers"...


----------



## cirrus

that seems entirely logical to me, it's what I'd use too.


----------



## chaves

amigos y amigas, mucho tiempo después y por casualidad (como suele suceder) encontré un término que se usa en inglés y que puede funcionar en algunos casos como la equivalencia de "mediático": mediagenic

saludos


----------



## y1_martinez

I would translate it as ¨success in the Media¨


----------



## chaves

claro, pero sucede que no siempre funciona en el contexto. se trata de tener opciones diversas.


----------



## cirrus

chaves said:
			
		

> amigos y amigas, mucho tiempo después y por casualidad (como suele suceder) encontré un término que se usa en inglés y que puede funcionar en algunos casos como la equivalencia de "mediático": mediagenic
> 
> saludos


 
mediagenic is I presume a neologism based on photogenic - someone who is photogenic looks good in photos.  The trouble is, it doesn't work that well as a word: mediagenic wouldn't make that much sense to the majority of English speakers.


----------



## chaves

i found in the american heritage dictionary http://www.bartleby.com/61/90/M0189000.html


----------



## Josema

I translated the word "mediático(a)" within the context _"escuela con orientación mediática"_ as follows: 
school *media-like oriented*. I find it correct, but I would appreciate if someone corrected or gave me a better option.
Thanks.


----------



## mora

Hola Josema

'media oriented school' es más natural. 'Éxito mediático' es  'media success', o 'success with/in the media'.

Ten cuidado con la palabra 'media', la palabra está en plural, en singular  'medium'.

mora


----------



## Josema

Sólo que algunos trabajos son más *autorales*, otros más de información, y hay otros que son una mezcla de ambos.

I just need the word *'autoral'* though I translated it, in this context, as *author-oriented*, but I'm just considering *author-centered*. Which one do you think is better?
Thanks beforehand.


----------



## mora

Hola

Prefiero author-oriented, aunque los dos son correcto. 

mora


----------



## Josema

Muchas gracias Mora. Has sido muy amable.
*J.M.*


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Para traducir "mediático" generalmente utilizo "high profile"

Saludos


----------

